# Panta Rhei Engine PS4 tech demo brings the heat



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Panta Rhei Engine PS4 tech demo brings the heat*

A new PlayStation 4 tech demo for the Panta Rhei Engine is now available, and it’s a pyromaniac’s dream. The engine will power Capcom’s Deep Down, and shows the wide variety of incredibly realistic flames that will probably kill you quite a lot.








Yesterday it was revealed that Deep Down will be some kind of online game, though it isn’t clear yet whether that means MMO or something else. With this technical grunt behind it, it’s shaping up to be something very hot indeed.

Source: VG24/7


----------

